# Control para cambio de color  led rgb manual



## pachi2009 (Sep 23, 2010)

Buenas, quiero hacer un tipo dimmer para controlar led rgb que pueda combinar los colores con tres potenciómetros, o sea uno rojo, uno verde y uno azul y hacer las mezclas manualmente, había un video dando vueltas por acá pero no lo encuentro, espero que me puedan ayudar.

Soy Dj y la idea es hacer despues unos tachos tipo PAR y ambientar salones, no necesito que sea dmx pero que le pueda conectar muchos led´s porque cada Par llevaría varios RGB´s.

Acá encontre lo que decía y les dejo el diagrama que publicó el que lo hizo, pero el tema es que faltan los valores de las resistencias y otros componentes, me pueden ayudar para saber cuales son ?

RGB Color Controllable High Power LED Room + Spot Lighting

Desde ya muchas gracias, un saludo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 24, 2010)

Básicamente es una fuente de alimentación.

http://www.electronics-lab.com/articles/LM317/

R1 debe ser de 270ohm  1/4 que es el valor estandar

R2 y  R4 equivalen a R2 del calculador.
R2 es fija y debe corresponder a la tension minima para que se enciendan los led's y R4 debe calcularse para que la suma de R2+R4 sea la tension maxima para que circulen 20mA por los led's
La gracia es que se aproveche todo el recorrido de R4.

R3=0.65/0.02=33   ohms y una potencia P=0.65*0.02=  W

Como los diodos estan en serie tienen una caida de tension, por ejemplo un led verde no empieza a iluminar hasta que se sobrepasan los 1.8V y los blancos 3V (no te olvider de poner siempre una resistencia limitadora)
(Es como si colocaras una pila imaginaria de 1.8V que restara la tension)

Si colocas led's en serie necesitas mas tension

Por ejemplo  3 led blancos necesitaras una tension superior a los 3*3>9V
Para este caso en concreto (valores de resistencias standarts)
R1=270ohm
R3=1500 ohms
R4=1800-R3=270ohms
9+0.65=9.65V

R2=33ohm

Si lo ves muy complejo de calcular compra para R3 un ajustable de 4k7 y le añades en serie una resistencia de 1k (por si las moscas)
(1 lm317,3 resistencias fijas, 2 potenciometros)

Para R4 un ajustable de unos 470.

Una vez hecha las pruebas puedes comprar los potenciometros que son algo mas caros que un ajustable, puede que sea interesante que sean logaritmicos pero no creo que tengan para esos valores.

Para R3= 33ohms.1/2W
El transistor cualquiera sirve, por ejemplo el tipico bc547.

Si quieres pones mas led's necesitas ponerlos en paralelo o sea repites el circuito R3 y transistor+ led y conectados al potenciometro.


Si entiendes el concepto es facil.

La alimentacion como mas alta mas led en serie, pero no superes nunca los 25V bajo pena de perforar el integrado LM317

El intregrado seguramente se calentara cuando este a minima luz si no puedes aguantarlo con las manos deberas atornillarle un disipador o una simple chapa de cobre o aluminio.

No se pueden atornillar varios LM317 sin poner la mica aislante y los pasamuros en los tornillos.


----------



## pachi2009 (Sep 27, 2010)

muchas gracias por tu respuesta entendi pero si tengo que manejar 20 leds rojo, 20 azules y 20 verdes tengo que repetir lo del transistor y la resistencia? y eso multiplicado por 8 o 10 porque cada par tiene esos 60 led´s.
Estaba viendo de hacerlo con led de anodo comun pero voy a tener que conectarlos con 4 cables, otra opcion no hay no? ya pasaria a DMX?

segun el circuito dice que soporta 200 0 300w


----------



## b4mv (Sep 4, 2012)

mmm yo estoi haciendo algo parecido pero con un PIC(16F628A) y de igual manera quiero conectar mas mi idea es usar transistores.. bueno simplemente para redireccionar la carga de corriente a una fuente de alimentacion adicional a la del PIC, tu podrias usar PWM para los 3 canales R G y B... a la salida de este puedes poner un transistor para poner cuantos LEDs quisieras bueno debidamente conectados... no tengo diagrama solo es una idea tendrias que probar..


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 4, 2012)

Buscá en este mismo hilo, hoy mismo, Linterna RGB con PWM. Allí publiqué un circuito que anda de maravillas y está requeteprobado y funciona como querés con potes.


----------



## sergio434 (Oct 2, 2018)

Buenas , que tal?
Estoy hacienso un proyectito en el cual desde un arduino manejo tanto el color del led como el brillo del led. Tenia ideado 3 pwm para controlar los 3 colores: rojo verde azul y otro PWM conectado a la alimentacion para manejar el brillo. Como se les ocurriria a ustedes ? Que me recomiendan? Muchas gracias y abrazo !


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 2, 2018)

El mismo PWM que maneja cada color, es el mismo para el brillo.
Cual seria tu inconveniente?
Postea tu esquema, codigo, etc.

[TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)


----------



## sergio434 (Oct 3, 2018)

Claro. El pwm maneja valores entee 0 y 255 por color. Por ejemplo, si quiero naranja pongo rojo = 255 y verde =125. Pero ya con esto solo ajustaria el color. Lo que quiero es que ese naranja sea o muy brilloso o muy opaco. No se si necesitaria otro PWM para controlar eso


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 3, 2018)

Cómo Cres no seas ......
Es que creo que no tienes idea de cómo son las cosas.
Primero un pwm de 8 bits variará de 0 a 255

Un color RGB tiene valores 255,255,255

Lo puedes comprobar con un editor de colores

Si tratas de hacer lo que se te da la gana no va a poder funcionar bien.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 3, 2018)

sergio434 dijo:


> Claro. El pwm maneja valores entee 0 y 255 por color. Por ejemplo, si quiero naranja pongo rojo = 255 y verde =125. Pero ya con esto solo ajustaria el color. Lo que quiero es que ese naranja sea o muy brilloso o muy opaco. No se si necesitaria otro PWM para controlar eso


Hola, cómo comenta DJ T3, no es necesario un control de brillo. Directamente lo controlas desde cada color, cómo? Usando una variable que haga de offset.
Para aclarar, en el ejemplo que has puesto. Si quieres variar el brillo del color naranja a la mitad de intensidad pues, al color rojo, lo seteas en 127, y al color verde en 62.


----------



## ced2011 (Sep 6, 2021)

Buenas tardes a todos! Ante todo les pido que si algo no está bien expresado o falta información, que me lo hagan saber e intentaré corregirlo de la mejor manera!

Acudo a ustedes ya que me volví prácticamente loco buscando la forma correcta de llevar a cabo un proyecto que estoy pensando en desarrollar hace tiempo.

La idea es realizar una controladora para *tiras LED RGB 12v* con 3 potenciómetros que me permitan regular la intensidad de cada canal de color de manera independiente. (Es decir que uno controle el rojo, otro el verde y el tercero, el azul) De esta manera obtendría una mezcladora de colores que permita realizar cualquier combinación disponible. He visto, en un video que les dejaré a continuación, que esto es en efecto posible. Sin embargo, en el video, no se nos muestra el método de armado ni las conexiones realizadas, cosa que para alguien con poco/nulo conocimiento en electrónica (como yo) puede ser hasta mas confuso. Solo vemos el proyecto terminado. Aquí les dejo el video por si lo quieren ver, solo dura 2 minutos.

Debajo les dejo el esquema que tengo (mostrado en el video), del cual, les soy sincero, solo entiendo la ubicación de los potenciómetros, las resistencias y los transistores. De resto, realmente no logro comprender qué es qué. 

Los materiales listados son: 3 Potenciometros 10k, 3 resistencias 1k, 3 transistores tip31, fuente 12v, 1 protoboard, la tira led y por supuesto cables.



*Y he aquí el problema*, lamentablemente no poseo el tecnicismo necesario para poder comprender un esquema electrónico (por mas básico que pueda parecerles) Y mi consulta es, ¿Podría alguien ayudarme a "traducir" el esquema? Qué sería X1-1 y 2? Qué sería VCC y AGND y por qué los veo representados con flechas? Mi principal duda surge respecto a cómo le doy voltaje a la tableta mediante la fuente, luego cómo se conectaría cada potenciómetro con su resistencia y transistor correspondiente, y finalmente de qué manera conecto cada canal a la tira led. Ojalá no hubiera tenido que generarles una molestia aquí, pero realmente no se donde mas acudir. Espero me puedan ayudar.
¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Alexis0159 (Sep 6, 2021)

ced2011 dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos! Ante todo les pido que si algo no está bien expresado o falta información, que me lo hagan saber e intentaré corregirlo de la mejor manera!
> 
> Acudo a ustedes ya que me volví prácticamente loco buscando la forma correcta de llevar a cabo un proyecto que estoy pensando en desarrollar hace tiempo.
> 
> ...


Es mejor hacerlo con el famoso ne555 y mosfets para variar el color por PWM, yo lo hice y te aseguro de que funciona de maravillas. Ah para que no se note mucho el parpadeo cambia el capacitor de 100nF por 10nF


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 7, 2021)

ced2011 dijo:


> Qué sería X1-1 y 2? Qué sería VCC y AGND


Te respondo para que no quede colgado.

X1-1 y X1-2, son conexiones, posiblemente un conector, que iria a la placa controladora (ésto en terminos generales, pero aquí no veo para qué lo usan)
Vcc y AGnd indican el potencial de la fuente de poder, en tu caso VCC es el positivo de los 12Voltios y AGND es la masa (negativo, ground, etc) de la fuente. La "A" de "AGND", quiere decir Analógico, osea puede ser digital o analógica la masa, DGND y AGND respectivamente.

Por el lado del circuito mostrado, NO lo montes, mejor arma el que posteó @Alexis0159 .

Consejo, para cosas de electrónica, mira y lee el foro, evita usar Youtube como referente


----------



## unmonje (Sep 7, 2021)

ced2011 dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos! Ante todo les pido que si algo no está bien expresado o falta información, que me lo hagan saber e intentaré corregirlo de la mejor manera!
> 
> Acudo a ustedes ya que me volví prácticamente loco buscando la forma correcta de llevar a cabo un proyecto que estoy pensando en desarrollar hace tiempo.
> 
> ...


Aqui abajo en el adjunto esta lo que te faltaba      No se olvide de ponerle disipadores de calor a los transistores si no quiere que exploten...si le va a poner muchos LEDS


----------

